# Need a new Rear end 1968 GTO



## blackheart (Jul 20, 2016)

Just toasted the rear end in my 1968 GTO. Would like to upgrade to a posi system. Anyone have a tip on what to buy and where? Planning on a 3.55 gear ratio.


----------



## blackheart (Jul 20, 2016)

Auburn 3.55 posi is what I ended up with. No idea where mechanic is getting it.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah, if you wanna stay with your BOP 8.2, there are posi units & gears in different price ranges.

GM 8.2" BOP 10-Bolt Rearend Posi Gears Bearing Kit Package - 3.55 Ratio - NEW | eBay

GM 8.2" BOP - BUICK OLDS PONTIAC - 3.55 RING AND PINION - AUBURN POSI - GEAR PKG

GM 8.2"- BOP - OLDS PONTIAC- 3.55 RING AND PINION - EATON POSI - MOTIVE GEAR PKG


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depending on how much torque/power you're making (and of course the ever-present budget), you might consider solving the problem once and for all by swapping the whole assembly out for a 9". That's what I put under my '69, a Moser 9" with nodular center section, high spline count Moser axles, Wavetrac diff, and 3.50 gears - custom made with all the mounts to bolt right in. It wasn't cheap, but I'll never have to worry about breaking it - ever. I got mine from Spohn Engineering.

Bear


----------



## blackheart (Jul 20, 2016)

*Auburn 3.55 is in*

Didn't want to lose any top end. Runs great and the entire repair including labor was under $2K. Just got her home.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

blackheart said:


> Didn't want to lose any top end. Runs great and the entire repair including labor was under $2K. Just got her home.[/QUOTE
> Glad to hear it worked out for you. I have a peg leg 2.93 in my 68 Gto that I want to make posi and having a ton of problems finding the fix. I love the gear ratio eith my turbo 400 but tire spin like crazy of the line into 2nd . I kept my rebuild close to stock on motor. Hoping I can find the same fix. Tough to do with 2.93 gears. Doug


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...I have a peg leg 2.93 in my 68 Gto that I want to make posi and having a ton of problems finding the fix..."


This Auburn 5420114 posi unit will work with 2.93 gears. Will that solve your problem ?

https://autoplicity.com/1196389-aub..._medium=CSE&utm_campaign=ShoppingComNOFITMENT

https://www.justdifferentials.com/AG5420114-HP-p/ag5420114-hp.htm

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...czx5hT-O54pmZAkN5WqPCuZ0rnea6ecRoC2usQAvD_BwE


----------

